# Old Tecumseh carb lookup help



## dadusterdude (May 1, 2019)

I have an old Craftsman snowblower (grey in color) I am trying to get running again. I would like to replace the carb as the current one is leaking fuel when not running, dies when put under power, and in general isn't running well. It sat for quite awhile without being properly stored... I tried a basic cleaning but that didn't seem to help so wanted to try replacing but for the life of me I can't find the carb numbers in any of the normal tables online to know what to order.

The blower model number is 536.882502.

On the carb itself where the normal manufacturing and date code are it is stamped with 585 7025. If I try to use 585 that gives me 631921 and a carb that looks like: https://www.amazon.com/CARBURETOR-Tecumseh-631921-631070A-Engines/dp/B00UHXYG3W. That isn't anything like what my choke setup looks like. For that I would say the carb looks more like the following: Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh Series 1 Emission Carb 640084B. The big difference between that carb and mine though is my carb has no primer port to connect a hose to on the side the idle adjustment is on. Mine also has an adjustable main jet.

Anybody able to help with what is a valid service number replacement for this "585 7025" carb?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Unless it is really beat, a deep cleaning of the carb you have (with the appropriate kit) typically results in a better carb than a lot of the junk being sold these days. Needle valves and float valve and seat are part of the kit, and will take care of the leak . . .


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

+1 on cleaning the existing carb. The replacement units are of questionable quality, and sometimes difficult to match up properly. What is the model number stamped on the TEC engine, usually right on the top of the flywheel shroud?


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Knowing the engine model and serial number information would be good to know here. Also btw, there's an owner's manual for sale on Ebay for your model. If you don't own one and cannot find it in digital form, I'd highly recommend picking this one up.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sears-22-5-H-P-Snow-Thrower-Blower-MANUAL-536-882502-FREE-S-H-/143209048640

The description states the manual is from 1985. I also found a Sears Parts Direct parts blowup of the Sears model # and the rudimentary drawing of the engine also looks like a Tec engine from the mid 80's. This is just a hunch, but I suspect you may have something similar to an HSSK50 or thereabouts for an engine.

If my memory is good (and if what I'm suspecting is correct), the engine data will be on a sticker or plate lower left rear of the engine cover (as standing from behind blower). That data will lead you to the correct carb. To me, I wouldn't look for the carb part #, I'd look for the Tecumseh engine data first to get you to the carb info.

Also, and this is just my personal preference, I know there's many here that recommend either buying a new carb or rebuilding - seems to be split 50/50. Me personally, I rebuild simply because that way I know I have the correct carb. Yes, more expensive to do but not prohibitively so.

Just a hunch, but I'm betting the rebuild kit winds up being Tec part # 31840. I can usually find it locally for about $20 and online up to half that.

But definitely figure out the engine first - it'll be something like HSSK50-67283N knowing their engine identification methods from the era. That will lead you to all your answers.


----------



## dadusterdude (May 1, 2019)

Thank you all for your responses and I should have thought to try to use the engine identification as well. The engine identification info is 143 754112 SER 5281B which using a cross reference I found online seems to cross to HS50-67238F as the initial numbers are craftsman identification numbers. However, I seem to be back in the same boat as if I look online that tells me the carb should be a Tecumseh 640084B but from what I can tell from pictures online (https://www.amazon.com/Tecumseh-640084B-Carburetor/dp/B0074BNEZ6) that still has the primer port mine doesn't. Who knows, maybe the carb was already replaced. I never really looked at how the existing primer setup was working. When I get time I may try to take a look at that. I could maybe try to switch the primer setup or try to throw a kit in the existing carb instead.

The machine isn't mine and fixing it up for a friend so need to check with him on what he wants to do/how much he wants to spend!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

632107


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Carb kit:



https://www.amazon.com/Needle-Tecumseh-631021B-Compatible-Ethanol/dp/B00BMS0Q2G/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=631021&qid=1556771555&s=automotive&sr=1-2


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know where this "questionable quality " stuff is coming from.......I buy at least 20 Chinese carbs a year ( from multiple vendors because I don't remember which ones I've done business with)....I never pay more then $14, ( free delivery) and never had a bad one. I keep the old ones in a 5 gallon bucket, in case I want to clean some....never do. I buy them for Tecumsehs, Briggs, Husquavana and Sthil chainsaws, you name it......couldn't be happier with the quality or price. I think that the people who bash Chinese goods, have no experience with them......just saying.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 22, 2019)

Yeah, it's a tough call. Rebuild or replace. When I acquired mine, the choke plate looked to be bent at a funny angle, the float would stick and no matter what I did, it was just catching on the center jet a little. The jet screws looked like someone used the wrong size screwdrivers on and slipped all over. I figured for about $20 I'd order another carb, knowing that it's not as good as the original. I had to use my original choke lever because the new one was different. Needless to say, it fired right up and didn't require any adjustments. I do worry about longevity, because everything feels much lighter on the new one. Once I confirm that this snowblower works well for me, then as soon as I have any kind of carb trouble, I'll pay the $90 for an oem carb.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

You can always replace your carb with an el-cheapo Ebay carb and see how it goes. Keep the old one as insurance and clean it out good just in case the replacement fails you - but it probably won't.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Sounds to me like some repair shop at some point took an earlier series non-primer carb and installed it on this machine via switching out the choke assemblies.

Is the current carb adjustable, the idle speed and high speed screws that is? 631921 indeed is an adjustable carb, but for an HS50-67238F - the replacement carb translates to your 640028B, but the original should be a 632107 (if Parts Tree can be trusted) - which is similar to the 585/631921 you already got.

A 631921 has a choke knob that would sit on top of the carb heater box. Your engine I would think have the choke knob on the back side of the heater box, like that era Tec Snow Kings had.


I'd love to see pictures of this engine, the heater box and flywheel cover, etc...something definitely isn't adding up.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF dadusterdude

You might be experiencing no good deed goes unpunished :grin:

.


----------

